# Best Onboard Bank Chargers



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Have went through 2 different 3 bank chargers in the last 5 years. Both times I ask the marine dealer to put in the best quality charger on the market. He assured me thats what I got. Both cost me almost $500.00 each and both were supposed to be waterproof. Neither was waterproof and both failed. The last one wouldn't even charge the batteries up all the way. I have a 24 volt trolling motor with 2 huge batteries and a marine cranking battery. there are so many brands and types that I don't know what to buy. I am willing to pay for the best quality. What should I buy? Thanks!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

What manufacturer did you have and what amp per bank?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> What manufacturer did you have and what amp per bank?


Charging Systems International, Three Bank Pro Charger, Pro Series. 30 amps 10 amps per bank.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Dual Pro.

http://www.dualpro.com/


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Dual Pro.
> 
> http://www.dualpro.com/


Thanks for the web sight , they looked good but unfortunately none will fit in the tight space I have.After looking at other brands this is going to be a real problem. My space is only 6.5" wide.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe that confined space is the root of your problem? Could be the charger builds excessive heat due to lack of ventilation.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Maybe that confined space is the root of your problem? Could be the charger builds excessive heat due to lack of ventilation.


You may be right. The housing fell apart on the last one. The only place I have is in one of the hatches that is surrounded by foam floatation. I leave the hatch open during charging but it barely fits into the hole.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> Maybe that confined space is the root of your problem? Could be the charger builds excessive heat due to lack of ventilation.


Decided to move charger location to storage space under the driver/passenger seats,this will cause a little trouble with the boat cover but is a much bigger space. A big hole will need to be drilled to run wires.There is one big problem, the storage space is fully carpeted and could be a fire hazard concidering the excessive heat put off by the charger.Any suggestions on a way to insulate the base of the charger. I have about 1" of space to play with to clear the hatch lid while closed. Will leave it open during charging. Thanks.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Isulating an electric device that produces heat sounds wrong. I doubt the manufacturer forbids installation of charger to carpet'ed surface, but how about mounting an aluminum plate over the carpet and then attaching charger to the plate? Follow installation instructions.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

I had a Guest triple bank (10 amps each bank) charger on my last boat and loved it. I also bought one and installed it in my new boat - they are the bees knees. They are completely waterproof also.

Check them out.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

guest for me . but your real problem sounds like heat , instead of tight against the wall ,buy some rubber feet and put away from the wall, 1/2; will do. anything to make air flow all around the charger.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

My charger used to overheat in the summer. I have since started keeping the compartment that it is mounted in open with a fan running in the boat at all times.


----------



## MAMA'S BUOY (May 18, 2009)

Has anyone had any luck with the Cabelas series chargers? I'm looking at a dual bank for around 100$. Just got a new H-bird and don't want to spend much more money this year.


----------

